# Ingersol



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi all,

Has anyone out there got an Ingersol Triumph pocket watch that is not working or is for scrap?

I am after a 'second hand' to fit the one I have.

:thumbsup: Rabbit


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

No idea if this is of any use, but there's one for sale on Evil Bay at the mo'

Here

Chris


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

:thumbsup: thanks for that Chris.

Thats the same one that I aquired, the original owner was going to throw it in the dustbin (  ).

I was told it would not work. So it was rescued for me - and I gave it some T.L.C. and it now works perfect minus its second hand.

Rabbit


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Found some more on the Bay - here

Can't see them going for very much

Hope it helps

Chris


----------

